# wheel hoes



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

http://www.easydigging.com/hoss-wheel-hoe.html

Does anyone have any experience with these? Are they worth the money?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Those have been around for over 100 years. I'd check garage sales and get one for $5. You could probably make your own for $20.

They are a bit of work. OK choice if you don't have a small rototiller.


----------



## mosquitomountainman (Jan 25, 2010)

In good, loose oil they are easy to use. I prefer a solid cutting bar compared to multiple "shovels." The slid bar does a better job uprooting an cutting weeds off just below the surface. By walking behind it you will "replant" a lot of the weeds you just uprooted. By cutting the roots just below the surface you'll kill more of the weeds rather than just unearth them.

The best way to use one of these is with the multiple shovel attachment for loosening soil for planting, etc. and the straight blade for weed control. You can also get the plow type blade for hilling potatoes and corn.

Again, they only work in soil that's fairly loose to begin with.

My favorite is my Troy Built tiller. It's rear tine and I walk in the row next to the one I'm tilling. The tines cut the larger weeds off at root level and by not stepping on the ground I don't replant the smaller stuff that the tines just uprooted. Most plants don't do well with the roots exposed to the air.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

My dad had one when I was a kid, but the wheel was bigger. MMM is right though, it only works in loose soil.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I have one with a larger wheel and a single bit. About the only time I use it is for laying out rows.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> I have one with a larger wheel and a single bit. About the only time I use it is for laying out rows.


Yeah, I remember now, the one dad used had a pointed, triangular bit that he used to make rows in the garden. Good Lord, that's been more than 50 years ago.


----------



## Wanderer0101 (Nov 8, 2011)

My dad used one with a bigger wheel as well. Of course he was always working in what had been the garden spot for years so it wasn't too bad to operate.


----------



## tenntex (Oct 27, 2011)

The smaller wheel is advertised to be easier to use.

I have a tiller, but thought I could use this:
1) To make my rows closer together (don't have to get the tiller between).
2) To use when the plants are bigger, and the tiller won't go between them without harming them.

I have sandy soil, so it should be easy to use. Not like where I used to live where it was chert and rocks.

Thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

tenntex said:


> I have a tiller, but thought I could use this:
> 1) To make my rows closer together (don't have to get the tiller between).
> 2) To use when the plants are bigger, and the tiller won't go between them without harming them.


If you see a Honda Harmony FG100 tiller, you may like that as a solution.

I have a TroyBilt Bronco. It never seems to get used. The little Honda is the go-to machine once things are planted. (Before planting, I use the PTO tiller off the tractor).

Those little Honda's can be used for all sorts of things. I've used in my horseshoe pits, small raised bed gardens and other places. They're very light and can be carried with one hand.


----------



## hashbrown (Sep 2, 2013)

I have my grandfathers old push plow. The wooden handles rotted out of it years ago, so I fabricated new handles from an old parts tiller we had. I think grandpa would be proud that it still works the ground every year.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I have one with a larger wheel and a single bit. About the only time I use it is for laying out rows.


I saw a lot of great photos, but no wheel horse.
I worked in maintenance for 30 years & never saw one mechanic that looked like the one in you photo.

Oh here it is at the top of the page.
My father had one like that, now my brother use it in loose soil, to lay off his rows.
He breaks up the crust to kill seedling weeds,too.


----------



## karlsgunbunker (Jan 31, 2012)

hashbrown said:


> I have one with a larger wheel and a single bit. About the only time I use it is for laying out rows.


We used one like that when I was younger.
Step Dad called it a "Cultivator" all steel and looked 100 yrs old. 
Used it to break the soil fir planting made nice straight lines.

We had a power tiller for the heavy work.


----------



## crabapple (Jan 1, 2012)

Found this on youtube.
If you want a wheel hoe, you can use an old bicycle.


----------

